# Don't Give Up Hope



## LeaferMadness (26 Dec 2011)

In April 2009 I applied to be an Engineer Officer with 33rd Reserve Unit in Ottawa. After writing my CFAT and taking my medical examination I was told in November that I didn't meet the enrolment standards for the CF due to medical reasons. 

I worked on the medical reasons, I finished my degree in the meantime, and in April 2011 I reapplied, this time for the regular force. I didn't have to write the CFAT and this time I passed the medical, and, in my opinion, I aced the interview. I was merit listed and after months and months of calling the recruitment center for updates on my application I was finally told that I was accepted for Engineer Officer and I would get to begin my training in January 2012.

I can't say that I wasn't frustrated in 2009 and again when I was waiting from April until November this year. Even now, I'm just itching to get started but I would like to say to people currently in the application process to be patient and don't give up hope. If the military beleives you are capable of doing the trade you are applying for, you will eventually get in. The recruitment process is long but is it ever sweet when you finally get your offer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2011)

That's an interesting story (and congrats). The reserves turned you away but the reg force accepted you.

I was turn away from the reg force once by accident, non English speaking medic wrote the wrong word down on my medical exam- oops. Took over 2 years to correct the mistake.

Do you mind if I ask what those medical problems were out of curiosity?


----------



## LeaferMadness (2 Jan 2012)

I was taking a prescription medication which is reason enough for the RMO to deny enrolment. At the time I applied I no longer needed the medication but it didn't even occur to me that it would matter until I did my medical. After I was denied enrolment I spoke with my doctor, she and I agreed I could be taken off of it. I contacted the recruitment center and they informed me that I would be eligible to reapply after 6 months if I didn't need the medication or check ups any more. Which really sucked but I understand why they rejected my application. So I focussed on finishing school and when I was starting to look for a career I figured I would try the military again. The reserves and regular force have the same minimum medical standards for enrolment.


----------



## Dan_7698 (5 Jan 2012)

Glad to hear you made it in! I just got accepted in the Reg force as a vehicle tech after almost a year of waiting. Called and called with no one being able to awnser my question until one day one of the guys at the recuting centre told me that all the hiring was done and to re-apply next year. I was so bummed out as i had already re-applied in april. Lo and behold a week later i got a call with a job offer! After being told it was a no go i was almost speechless! I guess waiting pays off.


----------

